# الى كل من له الخبرة فى مجال كيماويات التنظيف الجاف



## محمد ميقاتى (2 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد معرفة التركيبات المستخدمة فى المغاسل والتنظيف الجاف وكذلك الكيماويات المستخدمة فى مغاسل السيارات
وجزاكم الله كل خير 
ورمضان كريم وكل سنة والشعب العربى بخير


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 مارس 2014)

بالنسبه للغسيل الجاف - اكتفت المغاسل بمذيب واحد فقط تضعه فى ماكينات الدراى كلين واذاكانت هناك بقعة ما يتم ازالتها بمزيل بقع وتتفاوت المغاسل فى كيفبة ازاله البقع - بين من يتبع الصح ويتبع الجدول حيث تصل المزيلات الى اكثر من عشرين وبين من يستخدم الصابون فقط لكل الانواع. اما مغاسل السيارات فحدث ولا حرج - القليل هو من يتبع النصائح ويهتم بالارشادات والباقى يغسل كل مكونات السياره - بشوية صابون - لاتجعل الرد يحبطك فمنظفات السياره كثيرة جدا - حدد طلبك سؤال سؤال حتى استطيع الاجابه.


----------

